# استراحة الحصن > العاب الحانة >  صندوق الالغاز

## الوردة الاردنية

مساائكم / صبااحكم

راحـــــــة باال


كملو الغاازكم هوون

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

اسئلك عن اربع خوات كل ابوهن جايات في شهر

كل اخت لها خمسة بنات وكل بنت في ظهرها ذكر

----------


## دموع الغصون

بتخيل الجواب الادين و الرجلين 


الفكره كتير حلوه

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

> بتخيل الجواب الادين و الرجلين 
> 
> 
> الفكره كتير حلوه


صح حزرت اللغز وبعطيكي الان حق طرح لغز اخر لبقية الاعضاء

----------


## دموع الغصون

ياي طلعت بفكر 
في لغز سمعته و حسيته حلو 

انشدك عن ضيف جانا من بلاد تراب ما به و ذبحنا له ذبيحتين عظام ما به و ركبناه على خيل روح ما به ... ؟؟!!!


لنشوف مين رح يحله

----------


## shams spring

دموع وضحي ايش نحل يعني ايش بالزبط ؟؟؟

----------


## shams spring

اذا قصدك مين الضيف فاتوقع الطفل المولود جديد

----------


## دموع الغصون

شمس مابدها توضيح 
أنشدك عن ضيف يعني بسألك مين هاد الضيف يلي بحكي عنه اللغز 

وعم بعطيكي مواصفات لساعدك لتعرفيه 
حاولي من خلال هالوصف توصلي للحل

----------


## دموع الغصون

*آها برافو شمس 

يلا حطيلنا لغز حلو وسهل بركي حليته قبل لنام*

----------


## shams spring

*يا سلام عليكي يا شمووس شو انك مصحصحة وشاطرة :P

يلا خدي هاد اللغز

 شئ تراه ولا تستطيع قط أن تلمسه نصف اسمه يقتل والنصف الثاني يحيي فما هو؟


*

----------


## دموع الغصون

السماء ؟؟؟!!!1

----------


## shams spring

*صح شطوووووووووووووووووووووووورة 
.
.
.
هلأ دورك*

----------


## دموع الغصون

مو هلا شمس بكره  إن شاء الله بنزل لغز جديد هلا طفيت

----------


## دموع الغصون

اللغز هو 



.
.
.
.
.

ما هي المدينة التي لا يطحن فيها الطحين ولا يموت فيها ميت !

.



.
.










.




الحل 








!
!
!
!
!

عندكو أكيد مو عندي

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

كل المدن لا يطحن فيها طحين ولا يموت فيها ميت

----------


## دموع الغصون

برافو عليكِ 
عم ننتظر اللغز منك

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

اللغز هو::




ماهو الشيء الذي يرفع اثقال ولا يستطيع رفع مسمار ؟

----------


## totoalharbi

اممممممممم البحر

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

برافو عليك 
يلا اجى دورك بطرح اللغز
ننتظره منك

----------

